# troubles with ehci

## queen

My /var/log/messages is full with messages like this 

```
Jan 21 23:58:24 queen ehci_hcd 0000:02:00.2: devpath 2 ep1in 3strikes
```

. Right now it is 500mb. 

I read on a link about USBDEVFS_RESET deadlocks USB bus where someone had the same error. But this link is from 2004. I am using kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 

Is there a patch? Should I upgrade the kernel? Any solution to this?

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i think upgrading the kernel is alwasy a good choice. but you can also try a livecd to see if the problem is still there. 

when did you notice the messages? what could have caused it?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## queen

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> i think upgrading the kernel is alwasy a good choice. but you can also try a livecd to see if the problem is still there. 
> 
> when did you notice the messages? what could have caused it?
> ...

 

I had this problem approximately 2 weeks ago, when I realized that the size of the  file was huge. I reached 98% full hd. Then I deleted the file. Yesterday, I checked again, when I saw I am  around 85% full hd. The size right now is around 590MB. The errors were the same in both cases. 

The error is about ehci_hcd which is related to usb wifi card by ralink driver rt73 

```
Bus 002 Device 006: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp
```

. Maybe there are other reasons, that I don't know.  

I googled and found some results. The results were partially useful.

----------

